# Bamboo Rod?



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

The other weekend my Uncle handed me an old school (looking) fly rod. I believe it to be bamboo, but not sure. Its a Wright and McGill Dandy 8A. Can anyone recommend someone to polish it up and give it a good assesment as to what weight it is and should I be using it. I am looking to learn more about older fly fishing equipment, both rods and reels. I am in NE Ohio. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

pictures would help. just guessing, but it could be fiberglass as many W&M's were glass


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I found it listed in a book as one of the fiberglass rods that Wright & McGill made in the 1960-1970s. Looks like the value would be around $40 if in good shape. You might push that a little if you had the tube and rod bag.


----------



## yankeeimport (Feb 28, 2010)

I like buying the old bamboo and refinishing them for a nymphing rod. My experiance with un marked rods is to throw several line weights till you find one that works well with that paticular rod. But the bamboo doesnt have much of a backbone for the long days fishing and longer casts...(in my experaince)


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Never, I mean never put any split shot on your line if you are using bamboo. Baaad things happen!!!!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am going to try and get some pics up this weekend. It has really small guides, so I am guessing it may be a 3wt or 4wt. but I have no idea! Its just really neat, and I can't wait to get some gills on it!! Thanks for everyones help


----------



## yankeeimport (Feb 28, 2010)

bigduck10 said:


> Never, I mean never put any split shot on your line if you are using bamboo. Baaad things happen!!!!


What happens????????


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

yankeeimport said:


> What happens????????



it explodes... duh


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

its probably more like a 5-7 wt. lighter lines are more a modern creation. but they did make them. I have a Hardy Sceptre I picked up at Anglersmail from the early 70's thats suggested for 3-6 wts(from Hardy), but it throws a 5wt perfectly.


----------

